# What's YOUR age?



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

To see which is the average age here at macosx.com, i thought of a Poll! Now here it is.

(post a reply with your age.)




senne.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

15


----------



## iMan (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm 25, of witch I've spent 12 on a mac...  

State your mac age!!


----------



## senne (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm 16, and i've always used a mac.. From my 0 to 16! 




senne.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 12, 2002)

I am 16... birthday in May.  I have been playing with Macs since I was 11


----------



## earector (Apr 12, 2002)

Real age: 31
Mac age: let's see, we had Apple ][s in my 9th grade computer class...we were all writing BASIC back then (and not well, I'll tell you that). 

I bought my first Mac (PM 7200) 7 years ago, but have used it mostly for Internet access, and MS Office-type stuff...although I did have Macperl loaded and played with that a bit.

But OSX and my spankling new iBook changed all that...now I'm a Mac freak (like almost everyone else who frequents this site). And [PACINO] I'm just getting warmed up![/PACINO]

My OSX/iBook age is 4 months!


----------



## ulrik (Apr 12, 2002)

21

4 till 6 -> C64..uhm...user??? 
6 till 17 -> PC troll (allthough mainly using Linux/Unix)
17 till now -> Mac user (still using Linux on my PCs)

How exiced I was when I got my first 80286 with 20 megabytes HDD I doubled to 40...I thought "how should I ever get this HDD full?". DOS and Norton Commander, man, in these days, MS OSes rocked! I loved MS DOS and I still do. It is simple. It is fast. YOu can't do much with it, but what it can do, it does good. Good ol' times....


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 12, 2002)

15 here, (16 in October) and I've been using a Mac since I was six. So nine years.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

15

never owned a mac...

can i count using macs in school? if so, 3 years using macs... and then they bought IBM's


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 12, 2002)

20

Used macs my whole life, as long as i could use a computer anyway. Had Apple ]['s in elementary school, then in like 5th grade they got a LC III and it was like christmas - it was the most high tech thing i'd ever seen - but we only had one. I got my first comp when Quadra's were top of the line, a 605 actually. Since  then i've owned a Performa 6400/200, and now my G4. My school district has since gone to the dark side, as have my family, but I'm still hanging in there!


----------



## themacko (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm 22, I've had a computer since I was 19 and a Mac for 8 months.


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 12, 2002)

17, 3.5 in mac years.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 12, 2002)

50, and 6 in Mac years (only 'puters I've ever owned).


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 12, 2002)

Just a question on the structure of the poll.  Do you really expect responses from individuals 0 yrs of age?    Yep, I'm a smart aleck.  I can't help it.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 12, 2002)

Okay, I'm 34. 

First time using a Mac was 1987 (Mac Plus as I recall). First time owning a Mac was 1989 (Mac SE). First time using a NeXTstation and a SPARCstation was 1992. First time using an SGI (Personal IRIS, IRIS Indigo, Indy and Crimson RealityEngine) was 1994. First time using a PC, 1994 with Linux and 1997 with Windows.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm 15, 16 in November. I've been using Macs all my life. My earliest memory is the glowing green screen of a computer.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 12, 2002)

22 years old.  My family has used macs since I was 11, a used powerbook 140, or something like that along with aol too.    After the powerbook 140 we bought a 6400, 6500, and PowerBook 3400 where I spent my impressionable years growing in the knowledge of the Mac OS.  Since then I've been a die hard Mac fanatic, showing my dumb teachers how to do things, and now my supervisors at my job.  Now I care for my own G4 400 AGP along with my family's snow iMac, my dad's PowerBook G4 bronze, and my sister's 6500, yep the same one....still running after all these years....actually the G4 is too albeit with Linux.

What a glorious life filled with Macs....those poor fools trapped in the PC world.  You almost have to pity them.  

-Dixon


----------



## lethe (Apr 12, 2002)

22 years old.  apple user since IIe, say... i don t know,  isnce i was old enough to type.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 12, 2002)

16...17 on May 1st.  Mac years: take the greatest number you can think of... now multiply it by 0.


----------



## xoot (Apr 12, 2002)

I am 26 and have used macs all my life.


----------



## thisbechuck (Apr 12, 2002)

15, I think I was 2 when introduced to computers, been on a Mac ever since. Even though I didn't really know how to type at 2, I admired it and managed to get a few electrical shocks... maybe thats why my hair looks the way it does today...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

I am 15.

I used macs a while ago when I was little and my dad worked at Apple. Then he went to NeXT and we had a NeXT machine then went to PCs for a while (booooo) and last summer we went back to macs.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2002)

27...been using computers since C64 and got my first PC back in 1992, got my first Mac in 2000.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

Its strange how many people are in the 11-20 age group. I would think there would be less. I always thought that I was abnormally young for these forums, but it appears that I'm not. I wonder why there are so many young people on here.


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

goog, your *15*???     

I would've never guessed.  I thought you were somewhere in your 20s.  Wow.

Well, I'm <<withheld>> years old.  I've been using Macs since my second ever computer (my first computer was a keyboard attached to a TV screen -- I don't remember what computer it was, but it was an HP).  The first Mac I got was a Mac Plus, and I must've been something like <<withheld>> years old.  

Mac Plus --> Powerbook 150 --> Macintosh IIsi --> Powerbook 3400c --> original bondi blud iMac *sniff* --> G4 cube --> iBook 600 Mhz combo --> Powerbook G4 667 MHz

All of the laptops have been my dad's, except the iBook which is my mom's.  I've always monopolized the desktop Macs.


----------



## vic (Apr 13, 2002)

ahhh the golden... green.. smokey... funny smelling age of 19! just popped 19 on april 10! whohoo! been on macs since 2-3 years ago.hey, it was the first time in my life i heard of macs, at least i should get credit for switching right over!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

simx, I was saying this somewhere else that it doesn't really matter about age online a lot of the time. And you just proved it. You thought I was in my twenties, when really I'm not. Just out of interest why did you think I was over 20? I just want to know how people tell online. Because I sure as hell have a hard time.

There are exceptions, however. When people talk with numbers and excessive abreviations that leads me to beleive that they aren't in the older group of people.

Sim, If I were to guess your age I would say you were in your 20s. But who knows. As you've just proven it doesn't really matter. I've been able to talk to you without age making a difference. Age doesn't matter unless it signifcantly changes your maturity level.

Anyways I hope people on here don't talk to me differently now that everyone knows my age . I thought that most people did, but what do I know.


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *simx, I was saying this somewhere else that it doesn't really matter about age online a lot of the time. And you just proved it. You thought I was in my twenties, when really I'm not. Just out of interest why did you think I was over 20? I just want to know how people tell online. Because I sure as hell have a hard time.
> 
> There are exceptions, however. When people talk with numbers and excessive abreviations that leads me to beleive that they aren't in the older group of people.
> ...



Oh, I know this already.  Of course age doesn't matter; I'm just amazed at my constant lack of ability to guess a person's age online (not that anybody ever has the ability  ).  I usually can talk to people of all ages online, and a couple of people were actually in their 40s or something when I though they were in their 20s.  It just amazes me that you can conceal your age so well online.

The only reason I never tell my age online is because, like you said, it doesn't really matter.  I usually only tell people who I meet in person (just because you can basically know their age group when you meet them), but there are exceptions (people I know very well, online).  I also, to an extent, don't feel too comfortable giving out my age online, so I'm usually really careful about what information I give out online.  I have to say, though, that if I WERE to post my age here, I wouldn't feel too uncomfortable. 

Having said that, the people who do try to guess my age usually tend to overestimate.  I've also had a couple times when people have thought I was a member of the opposite sex  I'm a guy, just so you all know .  It's partly because my first name is usually thought of as a female name (if I give it out), but also partly because of how I act online.  In chat rooms, I would go as far as to say that half of the people think that I'm a girl.  Ah, well, I'm not at all ashamed of that. 

Why did I think you were in your 20s, gplex?  I've found there are three simple characteristic of writing online that most accurately predict age  but even these qualities never predict age very accurately.  And you nailed one on the head, gplex  punctuation and grammar.  Usually older people tend to adhere to grammar rules online.  I guess it's because they're much less willing to throw grammar rules to the wind.  Spelling also has something to do with this characteristic, but to a lesser extent.

The second characteristic relates to the complexity of the sentences.  The more complex the sentences, usually the older the age of the poster/chatter.  It's just a general quality I've noticed.

The other characteristic, is the poster's/chatter's ability to have a mature conversation with someone else about a hot topic (like Mac v. PC or democrat v. republican).  The more calm they are during debates like this, usually the older they are.

You usually have good grammar and complex sentences, gplex, as well as staying calm almost all of the time.  You are willing to have fun online too, which is usually a sign of youthfulness, too.  So that's how I assumed you were in your 20s.  But as you showed, these characteristics still suck at predicting age.  Ah, well.  These characteristics really suck at predicting people above 40 or so, too, because there's a definite limit on how much you can adhere to grammar rules.

I must say I'm usually one of the exceptions as well, because I find that good grammar and spelling online is VERY conducive to good understanding by other people.  That's probably the main reason why people think I'm older than I really am.

Ed could probably tell you how old I am if you ask him , since I met him at MWSF in January.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

simx, that seemed to be complimenting my maturity so thank you .

I only stay calm most of the time though . I'm sure your thinking about a few cough browser cough threads as the exceptions .

I beleive that age really shouldn't matter when talking to someone, maturity matters more. Unfortunately, there is a lot of age descrimination in the world. Oh well. The web is changing lots of societies conventions and rules, this being one of them.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

I second what simX said about your age estimation, 'plex.  Well, sort of.  I would have estimated younger, but only because I keep getting your face mixed up with BlingBling.  (avatar == face in this situation)  I do the same thing for real life faces, so don't feel bad.

simX, are you American?  I know you're attending Stanford, so I assumed you are.  How do you pronounce your first name?  Just curious.

Online I prefer to withhold my name and gender as much as possible.  The only reason is that I really dislike stereotypes, and online is one of the few places I can go that people don't immediately judge me by appearance.  It's not a big secret or anything, I just prefer it to not be an issue.


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Apr 13, 2002)

see i just assume everyone is the same age as i am - lol - unless they're obviously acting older or younger. ah well... I was definitely surprised w/ a few ages here, but as everyone has agreed, it really doesn't matter - all that does matter is maturity.


----------



## simX (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I second what simX said about your age estimation, 'plex.  Well, sort of.  I would have estimated younger, but only because I keep getting your face mixed up with BlingBling.  (avatar == face in this situation)  I do the same thing for real life faces, so don't feel bad.*



Usually avatars don't affect my image of somebody, unless they have a really cool or really juvenile one.



> *simX, are you American?  I know you're attending Stanford, so I assumed you are.  How do you pronounce your first name?  Just curious.*




Yeah, I'm American, whatever that is.  Not really proud of it, though, given the current situation our country is in.

Anyway, my name is Italian, spelled "Simone".  So you pronounce it "see-moh-nay".  It's not quite like that, though.  I guess you would say those syllables, but not finishing them.  Just say them, but just cut off before you finish saying them.  So the "ee", the "oh", and the "ay" wouldn't be as long of sounds.  Don't say them fast  you have to kind of truncate them so you don't get that change of sound at the end of each syllable.  Once you truncate them, then you can say them fast, and that's what my name is supposed to sound like.  The accent is on the "moh" syllable, btw.

I could record it and post it here, if you really wanted me to.  But then you'd know what my voice sounds like. 



> *Online I prefer to withhold my name and gender as much as possible.  The only reason is that I really dislike stereotypes, and online is one of the few places I can go that people don't immediately judge me by appearance.  It's not a big secret or anything, I just prefer it to not be an issue. *



Yeah, I totally agree.  But once people get over the initial "shock" of your name/gender/age/voice/appearance, they usually retain the same image, as long as you've been anonymous online for a while.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Its strange how many people are in the 11-20 age group. I would think there would be less. I always thought that I was abnormally young for these forums, but it appears that I'm not. *



I agree. Your actually a few months older than me.

Mabye more young people visit because you can learn how to use Mac at younger age than Windows.

I wonder who the youngest person is here.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 13, 2002)

Ok, who is 99+? Probably Herve 

I'm 14, been using a Mac 11 years...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 13, 2002)

I wonder if this generation of "forum posters" will still be posting when they are 90+ and being on IRC and the like. Will we see a full age spectrum on the Internet in a few decades? I would expect so.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

Not only will they still be posting, but they'll still be posting to Herve's...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

the age breakdown is not too surprising...

Possibly the administrator ought to enforce the drinking age in the bar...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 13, 2002)

simX, if you really feel like posting yourself saying your name, go right ahead.  But don't worry about it too much.

One of the things I enjoy about online conversations is that it is very difficult to place stereotypes on who I am.  Of course, I could be pigeonholed if I said something like "Windows Rullzzzzz!!!!!!!" (which I am not at all likely to say, just in case anyone was wondering).  But the only way that someone can tell anything about me is by _how_ I say what I say.  And in my experience, I think that more people tend to listen to _what_ you say online unless they are specifically trying to figure out something about you.

(sigh)

You ever write a long post, only to read over it and realize that it's garbage?  I just deleted about three paragraphs because when I re-read them they didn't make any sense, even to me...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I am 26 and have used macs all my life.  *


I know what you meant, but Macintosh's have only existed since 1984... which is only 18 years.

Certainly there were "Apples" before that, but not "macs".


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thisbechuck _
> *15, I think I was 2 when introduced to computers, been on a Mac ever since. Even though I didn't really know how to type at 2, I admired it and managed to get a few electrical shocks... maybe thats why my hair looks the way it does today... *


That might also explain why you think it is okay for a 15 year old to have an avatar that says "Get High"...

Do as I say, not as I do!  
Cough.. cough  

I guess I should say publically that I AM over 18, but I ain't gonna tell you how much so...


----------



## simX (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Ok, who is 99+? Probably Herve
> 
> I'm 14, been using a Mac 11 years... *



OK.  WTF.  You're 14??

       

You seem like you'd be so much older than 14  something like 19 (well, that "much" is relative in this case).  I would've never guessed.

I guess my "characteristics" of telling how old people are online really doesn't apply in this community.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 14, 2002)

Heh, seems like we have a lot of surprises here . What makes you think I was older than that?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

Heh, I dont think we should be telling sim our ages he will never trust his judgement again. 

I think a lot of people in this community are a lot more mature then others. Maybe mac people are in general more matur then PC users. Who knows.


----------



## lilbandit (Apr 14, 2002)

22 years old, playing with windows since 14, started tinkering with linux when I was 19 and now run suse 7.2 and mandrake 8.0 on various dells. Have to admit I had no interest in Macs until OS X. Just bought a new powerbook and still learning to work with it.


----------



## ksv (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> OK.  WTF.  You're 14??
> ...



Oh, simX would be surprised to know _my _ age 

I share your opinions, gplex.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

simX, would you believe me if I told you I was 15?

Well, you shouldn't, because I'm not.


----------



## tabletop (Apr 14, 2002)

I am 12 and I have 12 mac years also

I learned to use the mac at age 2.......... at least how to move the mouse...


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tabletop _
> *I am 12 and I have 12 mac years also
> 
> I learned to use the mac at age 2.......... at least how to move the mouse... *



i think the first thing you have to do is learn how to subtract.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 14, 2002)

LOL vic...

tabletop, don't take vic personally... I think we all knew what you meant.


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm also 12 and have been using mac's since I was two, I think... My whole family shared a mac classic back then. Two seems to be a pretty popular age for learning to use a mac for all us lifers.  I think we should make a thread about what your first mac was and what the first couple apps you used were (if you remember). The first couple apps I used were kidpix, a couple small games like battle chess and shuffle puck, and word.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Nah, vic, lots of consecutive time counts extra.    Like overtime.  So if I am on the computer for more than 40 hours per week, I get to count each hour after that as 1.5 hours. 

So I have .... .... 2 years Mac experience, even though I just got my iMac last month.  Or I just have less than a month...


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *...So I have .... .... 2 years Mac experience, even though I just got my iMac last month.  Or I just have less than a month...*


And if I own multiple Mac and work overtime do I get to count that time triple?


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

ok. NO!  - there is NO OVERTIME! the is NO TRIPLETIME! ok? yeah. that's right! you heard me! LIVE WITH IT! ok. the years you used a mac are the years you used a mac. you can't bend and manipulate time. you can only bend and manipulate what you know or believe. in the real world overime affects your paycheck not your ability to time travel. am i clear?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

Ok, so I believe that I know that I have worked on OS X for about two years, but my roommate has an iMac which she has had since December, so I guess I know that I believe that I might have three years experience with OS X...  

Sorry, vic, I'm just messing with you...


----------



## vic (Apr 14, 2002)

i think a doctor should be the only thing messing with you  iiiiimmm joooooking!


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 15, 2002)

Well, for all of you WHO DON'T KNOW HOW TO READ MY SIGNATURE, I'm 15 

And I've owned a Mac for, ooh, 2 weeks? LOL

But I've used my dad's Powerbooks a bit since I was about 10.

He's had a 5 series, 2 G3s ( A wallstreet and a pismo) and he now has a TiBook.

Soon I shall buy my own iBook, seeing as my father 'owns' MY iMac (he argued that since he payed for it, it isn't mine) Bwa ha ha.


----------



## callieX (Apr 15, 2002)

I am 52.

Got my first Mac in 1986 a MacPlus, before that I had a Vic 20.
I have had a IIci, 7300 and G3 Wallsteet.  I am waiting for the G5.

Calliex


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm 30
I've been using the Mac since it's debut in 1984. I still own a good condition original Macintosh. (One of the first 100 off the line!)

I'm currently on my 5th and 6th Mac. I've also had an LC, a 7100, a PowerBook 540c, a G4 450, and an iMac DV 600. I currently still use three of those machines.

I also had an Apple ][e. And God forbid I mention my old IBM PC Junior, my Commodore64, and my TRS-80!

I also, uh, I'm ashamed to admit, an HP with WinXP on it. But it's just for my wife's nursing program, I promise!


----------



## divibisan (Apr 15, 2002)

14


----------



## ksuther (Apr 15, 2002)

14/15 seems to be a very common age...


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 15, 2002)

Wow, do I feel old!

Hey! All you well spoken teens here on the boards, can you come to my school and teach my students how to communicate?

If I had students as bright as you guys seem to be, I wouldn't be turning gray already!


----------



## julguribye (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm 17 days younger than bluefusion. Go figure.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 15, 2002)

Heh, well spoken online I guess, but not in person


----------



## xoot (Apr 15, 2002)

Who is 90-100+?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 15, 2002)

ebolag, I think this forum lends itself to younger people who know how to communicate. It just seems that this forum is very intellegent overall. Thats just what I've noticed.


----------



## vic (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *ebolag, I think this forum lends itself to younger people who know how to communicate. It just seems that this forum is very intellegent overall. Thats just what I've noticed. *



young people that know how to comunicate? is that an oxymoron?


----------



## dani++ (Apr 16, 2002)

LOL!


FWIW, I am 26 =)  Not so young anymore, eh? But quite young for a college professor, huh? So I'm riding the "only xx years old?" wave for a little more.


On the other hand, I have been using Macs since 1989, so that would be 14 years more or less.


dani++


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *
> 
> young people that know how to comunicate? is that an oxymoron? *



Oh dear, are you sure you're a Mac user? You aren't thinking differently?  

We are only able to communicate well because we use Macintoshes, rather than wintels.

But seriously, I think you'd be surprised at the maturity levels of some of us teenagers. Sure, we can seem over the top and dumb when we're in public... or at least I do ... but when I need to, I can raise my maturity level. 

I think most people have this kind of a 'movable' maturity level.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 16, 2002)

Can you come over here and lossen the vice on my students "moveable maturity" level. Maybe there is no one in my school who is the least bit interested in is going on in life. I mean, I have a great relationship with most of my students, some of them actually have called me "cool" or something equivalent. But when it comes to the subjects at hand, life even, they just check out. I'm beginning to think itis unique to this area because none of my students at a school in another state were like this. They were more like you guys.

Go figure!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

I think some young people give all young people a hard time. People in society have a tendancy to think that young people are stupid and will just cause problems. Often I see 'age descrimination' because of this.

For example, I went into a restaurant the other day with a few friends for dinner. The whole place was empty except for one couple eating in there (it was kind of early) and they sat us at the back and were really inconsiderate of us. They probably saw us (particularly the one girl's somewhat unconformist appearance) and expected trouble so they treated us with disrespect. Anyways it appears that this is not the case online and even more so on here.

Which is good .


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 16, 2002)

I agree. I wouldn't be a teacher if I didn't think that young people can be intelligent and successful. I just miss being able to have an intelligent conversation with someone below the age of 18 who is not a Mac user in a forum.

Take yourself, googolplex, for instance. I've read many of your posts, and your grasp of grammar and composition is far above any os my students. And it's not just because they are in "teen culture" mode that they have poor vocabulary. When I stand before a class and use words you frequently use in your posts, my students will raise their hand and say, "what does that word mean?"

Oh, well. South Carolina is usually ranked in last place on most standardized tests. Thank you guys for being intelligent, and choosing to use that intelligence. Even beyond that, you are using your knowledge many times here to help others without expecting anything in return. You restore my faith in youth.

Alright. End of somewhat off topic rant.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 16, 2002)

I see some compliments in there, so thank you .

I think lots of young people think its cool to act stupid and think that if they have an good conversation with someone they aren't 'cool'. They may not be cool in the eyes of the 'cool' people (who aren't really cool, they are only cool in their own mind) but that doesn't really matter in the end.

Yeah I'm ranting off topic too


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ebolag4 _
> *I agree. I wouldn't be a teacher if I didn't think that young people can be intelligent and successful. I just miss being able to have an intelligent conversation with someone below the age of 18 who is not a Mac user in a forum.
> 
> Take yourself, googolplex, for instance. I've read many of your posts, and your grasp of grammar and composition is far above any os my students. And it's not just because they are in "teen culture" mode that they have poor vocabulary. When I stand before a class and use words you frequently use in your posts, my students will raise their hand and say, "what does that word mean?"
> ...



that;s just beause of Omniwebs built in spell checker


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

obviously i'm not using Omniweb i'm using explorer, which would also prove how microsoft products decrease intelligence


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 16, 2002)

That must be the problem. None of my students are Mac users!

I had one that I converted to Mac, but he went back to the dark side after graduation. There is hope though. When I came to this school, they did not have a single Mac. Now, half of my lab is Mac based.

We now return you to the topic, "What's YOUR age?"


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 16, 2002)

I do feel that a lot of teenagers are certainly a lot more intelligent than you'd first expect. I myself am still young (15 if it got lost in all the other posts), so I guess it all applies to me as well  Many people have come to expect kids to simply not know what's really happening around them, and I'd LOVE to disagree with that (because I don't want to believe it's true and also because there's that good old teenage rebellion goin' on ), but the sad thing is that I see that with my own eyes. There are many very smart teenagers, but there are also still far, far too many people who simply don't want or need to understand society and the world that's brushing by them. I guess there will always be the "bottom rung" when it comes to language and grammar--but why should it be half of the population?

Adults seem to always say that I'm a genius, and I don't really know what to think when I hear that... maybe I am at communicating and generalized creativity, but I certainly don't think I'm good at math or science... so in terms of the traditional education-oriented approach it just doesn't seem like I'm all that smart. I think the problem is that schools are training people to be analytical and consistent, neither of which is a bad thing, but at the cost of excluding every other useful personality trait it makes the whole thing a lot worse. Everyone who simply passes the tests passes school, and so when you're all done with school, who are you? A person who passed tests. Yes, we need some people like that, but we also need people who have discovered the world on their own outside of the 8-to-3 class day.

I just think we need to work on establishing genuine INTEREST in life. That, more than anything else, is what I think is wrong with the country, honestly.


----------



## vic (Apr 16, 2002)

yup, me too. there, i am at LEAST as smart as you now.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 16, 2002)

> _vic said:_
> that;s just beause of Omniwebs built in spell checker
> 
> _and_
> ...


Spell checkers do not good grammar make.

Check I spelling and point good a make I cannot though even words there are all.

Love,
Yoda.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 17, 2002)

Fantastic analysis bluefusion!

Can you distill that viewpoint and bottle it up for me. I know some folks, young and old, who could use a dose.

I am proud to be a fellow member with you and the many other intelligent thinking individuals here. You prove to me that "teenager" should only refer to age, not be a label of what society expects you to be. Thank you for breaking that stereotype, even when the vast majority has chosen not to.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

Well.....

<resuming stereotypical teenager dialogue>

Hehe well, like, OK, right? Yeah, like, cool. Like, wow. Like, thanks dude. Yeah.

</stopping stereotypical teenager dialogue because I can't even stand to type it>

Anyway, thanks for... liking my analysis of society, I guess... In all my short little life, I've never really learned how to take a compliment, lol. Oh, well. In any case, thanks...

Now, how do I go about distilling this...?  And should I send it FedEx or UPS? PO Box or home address? Paper or plastic?  Hehe


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 17, 2002)

I believe you can use reverse osmosis for the distillation. As for shipping, just use forth class mail. Those who need it have been waiting this long, a few extra days won't matter.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

Sounds good. And just as an aside, I'll sleep with a bottle under my pillow... so in addition to *The What's Your Age? Thread Post by BlueFusion Dealing With Education in America*, you'll also get, at no additional charge, a free sample of *The Various Random 2 A.M. Thoughts and Dreams That BlueFusion Can't Make Sense Of in the Morning but that Seemed Really Logical at the Time* 

Wait a minute, fourth class mail? Whaa...?


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm also including a sample of * David-Michael is Late for School Again* by Phil Tedeschi, English teacher at the Calhoun School.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hah! That's rich!

Now get to class!!!!!

(I'd better get goin' too. I have a class to teach.)


----------



## dlookus (Apr 17, 2002)

27


----------



## ksv (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *Adults seem to always say that I'm a genius, and I don't really know what to think when I hear that... maybe I am at communicating and generalized creativity, but I certainly don't think I'm good at math or science... so in terms of the traditional education-oriented approach it just doesn't seem like I'm all that smart. I think the problem is that schools are training people to be analytical and consistent, neither of which is a bad thing, but at the cost of excluding every other useful personality trait it makes the whole thing a lot worse. Everyone who simply passes the tests passes school, and so when you're all done with school, who are you? A person who passed tests. Yes, we need some people like that, but we also need people who have discovered the world on their own outside of the 8-to-3 class day.
> 
> I just think we need to work on establishing genuine INTEREST in life. That, more than anything else, is what I think is wrong with the country, honestly. *



I actually wrote about 1/3 page about this, the general school system, and how it _does not work_ as it should in the local newspaper when I was 11, at the same time when I published my own newspaper and actually made some money and fun out of that. I got very varied response. My teacher took it as a personal attack by some reason and didn't handle it very well (I never liked her, and she never quite liked me, I think, because I was one of the few pupils with my own opinions and points of view), while others, both teachers, parents and pupils on other schools thought it was unbelieveable how an 11 years old could write such a good, well-formulated article. I would be glad to post it here, but it's in norwegian 

I think it's wrong to learn everything with books, which we read at school while the teacher is describing, showing and teaching, for then to do exercises from the text and answer questions. Then read it once more or two at home, even if you think it's boring and completely uninteresting or useful, before a test. How well you do, is decided from how well you did it on the test. After a couple of days most of it is forgotten if you're not interested in the material you are trying to learn. We humans are in that way. We only learn if we're interested and enjoy it, or if we experience it ourselves. Therefore the school should be more practical, and also allow pupils to decide for themselves what to focus most on, and what to work more with.
Now I'm 13.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 17, 2002)

Oh, dear... I seem to leave a trail of people writing long, interesting ideas... first the "What's Your Opinion About MacWarez?" thread and now this...! Well, that's a good thing.

KSV, I have had much the same thing happen to me. The thing is that many, many people aren't willing to accept new ideas and seem to think that everything is just peachy if it all stays the same (this is exactly why there ARE so many PCs around)... therefore, I've honestly stopped sharing ideas with people I know... I write a lot of random things sort of like this... one time when I was really angry at my school for not giving me any kind of leeway in light of the 9/11 attacks (which happened less than 600 feet from my bedroom window, fortunately I wasn't there at the time...), expecting me back in school and concentrating on mind-numbingly boring schoolwork as if nothing had happened, I wrote a long angry note sort of rambling to myself about this kind of thing. I never sent it to anyone, though... but in any case, I've had much the same experience as you, KSV, and the only way I get around it is to write on my own, outside of school, and post it on my website (EnigmaZone.com, which is now defunct but will resurface as BlueFusionMedia.net when I have the time) since so few people I know even bother to read what I have to say.... 

I think the teenage anger streak comes with the territory, huh?

Sorry for the rambling. It happens sometimes  When I'm not focused and calm and analytical, I'm frenetic, angry and creative. It's always one or the other


----------



## twyg (Apr 17, 2002)

Early twenties, but not too early, in fact more towards the middle. 

Well, in mac years I've been using one since age 7... Starting with a Mac 512k  in 1986. That's 16 

(Who said Mac was only 14 years old? According to my math Mac is 19...)

I used to do my homework as Hypercard slideshows... Well, that's one way to get an A+ back then. Apple IIe's were so "outdated" I used to have my parents bring the Mac into the school so that I could show the teacher my homework in the computer lab.

Before that I was using a Kaypro II. 

That was a gem. :sarcasm:


----------



## rliebsch (Apr 17, 2002)

27, Developmental Psychologist turned Systems Engineer/Administrator.

I went to School at the University of Minnesota, Department of Child Development. I studied Adolescent Psychopathology. 

I moved to California and began tracking Hackers.

Natural Progression...

Why adults hate/fear teens. Well, it is really quite simple. The smart ones are being analytical, introspective, experimenting, and generally constructive. They are in museums, libraries, (gasp) class, doing some sport, being in some club. Some of them are working, or spending time with their famillies. 

That is to say, they are not in the malls, on the streets, on the bus making noise, fighting, using LIKE, UM, DOOD, and a long string of other monsylabs.

The stereotypical teenager is spoiled, by bad parenting, overtaxed schools, underpaid teachers, weened on popular media.  They are the ones we fear, they are the ones that we see all the time speaking incomprehensible slang, talking about TV, Models, Clothes, and all things consumer. They have no respect or responsibility. They are a burden to themselves. They go to business school, they go through the motions, they buy what the media tells them to, without questioning. The live in drivel until they see a shrink that is overloaded with cases, and subscribes to the wester ideology of cure the symptom, so we give them prozac and send the kids away.

These are a majority of the teenagers. These are those whom leave the negative impression of kids in society today. This is why the smart ones are depressed, because they don't fit. 

The good news, the smart, depressed kids that don't fit in... Well, they live happily ever after. The others, just kind of drone on in drivel until they get fat and die of heart failure.

/rant.


----------



## rliebsch (Apr 17, 2002)

oops, i am 28.

Computer years 22, Mac Years 12

born again with OSX/Aqua and XDarwin/WindowMaker


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 17, 2002)

Doncha hate it when someone asks how old you are and you tell them the wrong age..?


----------



## xoot (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't have a general idea about why adults hate teens, but I know why some websites hate them. Most hackers are teens.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 17, 2002)

very well said. I see you have experience in this. I think that what you said hits right on target.


----------



## anerki (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm 18, 16 years on an Apple Ccmputer


----------



## toast (Apr 22, 2003)

19


----------



## Lyra (Apr 22, 2003)

I wish I hadn't strayed into this thread - I feel very, very old. Not (quite) 90-100, but coming up to UK pension age. Am I the only old crone, or are the others too embarrassed to own up (I include old geezers in that)?

Been using Macs since 1985 - anyone remember the 'tour' that taught you how to use a mouse and how to double click?! Before that it was an Amstrad WP and a ZX81 ... and before that I worked at a place where the floor had to be reinforced to put in its first computer, which took up a whole room and had to be coddled like a baby.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 22, 2003)

34 - I feel old watching this thread.


----------



## abyard (Apr 22, 2003)

born in '65
2-3 Mac years...
How come it only seems like yesterday that I saw my 1st happy mac but I feel like I've been a Mac user forever?

I am always amazed when I find out someones real age online, some of you have experience beyond your years
and other's like me are still wet behind the ears


----------



## habilis (Apr 22, 2003)

27. When I was 18 I started out on a Pentium 133MHz processor running Win95 with 32MB of RAM and I thought that thing was a killer machine. I hacked a lot of people, then I grew up got married and made my daughter Rachel, who is 2 and a half years old. I got my first Mac about 5 years ago; the Beige G4 with that cool fold down side. Now I have the new G4 which sounds like it has a twin engine Cessna turbo prop inside it, and it also has a cool fold down side panel. 

I gave up windows permanently on December 19th, 2002. RIP


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2003)

17.  On Macs since I was 2.


----------



## Jason (Apr 22, 2003)

my back hurts just reading this thread


----------



## Greystroke (Apr 23, 2003)

21, mac age around 17 or 18.


----------



## Androo (Apr 23, 2003)

I am 13! wooooh!


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

Oh my god, I'm ancient. 34. _34!!_
But only 1 in mac years, so look after me
EDIT: and a bit slow on the uptake too....just realised most of this thread is four years old. I blame the fading eyesight


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2006)

easterhay said:
			
		

> Oh my god, I'm ancient. 34. _34!!_
> 
> But hey, you could all be really old and fibbing to cover up the wrinkles.
> 
> ...and I'm only 1 in mac years, so look after me



Don't feel too bad.....I'll be 34 in December. 

Boy, do I remember the days of the Commodore 64 and the Apple II.  Those were great times... _<rocking back and forth in rocking chair>_


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Boy, do I remember the days of the Commodore 64 and the Apple II.



Ahhh, the Apple II - makes me want a glass of Lemonade just thinking about it!

Tsk, I call myself a switcher, but our first computer at home was an Apple II.

Really got the piss taken out of me at school for having a computer named after a piece of fruit.


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

...and I just turned 70, according to my Post Age at least.
Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me.....!


----------



## Mikuro (May 6, 2006)

I'm 22. I've been using Macs for about 12.5 years now.


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2006)

easterhay said:
			
		

> Ahhh, the Apple II - makes me want a glass of Lemonade just thinking about it!
> 
> Tsk, I call myself a switcher, but our first computer at home was an Apple II.
> 
> Really got the piss taken out of me at school for having a computer named after a piece of fruit.




Back then, claiming to use ANY computer would have gotten you an atomic wedgie.


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Back then, claiming to use ANY computer would have gotten you an atomic wedgie.



Ah, the atomic wedgie. Brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it.
Nostalgia - ain't what it used to be


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 6, 2006)

28 i b.  oregon trail was the end all of games on the apple][.  we'd do want ever it took to be able to play in, in 3rd grade.  i became a mac guy 100% my fresh year in hs.  and according to my dad, went downhill from there.


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

There was some text-only adventure game we used to play on the Apple II where I always got lost in 'A twisting maze of winding passageways', which became "A winding maze of twisting passageways" and other such infuriating combinations. Normally resulted in me swearing at the machine and going outside to play in the sandpit.
I never was a gifted gamer.


----------



## nixgeek (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like Zork to me. 

I preferred The Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy text-adventure game personally.   I loved those Infocom games.

Here are some more of them on this page dedicated to Infocom:

http://www.csd.uwo.ca/Infocom/


----------



## easterhay (May 6, 2006)

The name 'Zork' doesn't ring a bell, but we are talking about a l-o-n-g time ago (prehistory for most of the early posters in this thread). 1979...? Perhaps - shit, I don't remember what year it was. Too much Merlot I'm afraid.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 7, 2006)

13 mac since 0


----------



## powermac (May 7, 2006)

36 years old, been using the Apple since 1984. 22 years.


----------



## riccbhard (May 24, 2006)

Maybe a little late to the topic, but, 13 here, 14 in September.

Using Macs for about 4 years.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 24, 2006)

I'd really like to hear from those two Mac users who claim to be 91+ years old.


----------



## fryke (May 24, 2006)

Oh. It's towel day.   

I'm 31 currently. 19 years of using Macs. Went through C64, Atari ST, Amiga and Windows, too. Powermac: Your PB ain't 15', it's 15", probably.


----------



## Qion (May 24, 2006)

I would honestly enjoy someone guessing how old I am.


----------



## ksv (May 24, 2006)

I'm 18 today, and sincerely enjoy how my birthday coincides with Towel Day : D


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2006)

congrats, ksv!


----------



## JetwingX (May 25, 2006)

congratulations ksv. i turn 19 on Friday ^_^ yay for May Birthdays


----------



## nixgeek (May 25, 2006)

ksv said:
			
		

> I'm 18 today, and sincerely enjoy how my birthday coincides with Towel Day : D



Happy Birthday, and beware of potted plants...


----------



## pds (May 25, 2006)

18 and a published author! Mabrook

sena helwa, ya gameel.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 25, 2006)

Makin' me feel OLD at 44&#8230;


----------



## fryke (May 25, 2006)

If it's the "competition" that makes you feel old, just go talk to a couple of 60 year olds and you'll feel youngish again.  ... Some people say you're as young as you feel you are - I think that's stupid. (You're as old as you are and feel as old as you feel, I'd say...) As long as you feel well even while you're getting older, that's perfect, isn't it.


----------



## easterhay (May 26, 2006)

you're only as old as the person you feel


----------



## hawki18 (May 26, 2006)

Real age 54 been using Mac for just under a year. I book and Mac Book Pro.


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

easterhay said:
			
		

> you're only as old as the person you feel



Just don't feel as young as the person you feel....you can get incarcerated for that.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 26, 2006)

You dirty, *dirty* old man! 

(You guys on the _wrong_ side of the pond will probably never have heard of 'Steptoe & Son')


----------



## pds (May 26, 2006)

Well then - 40 in the new world is probably younger than 40 in the old world.

wrong side of the pond indeed!


----------



## nixgeek (May 26, 2006)

Wrong side???  I guess it depends which side you're facing.


----------



## Esquilinho (May 27, 2006)

As far as comedy is concerned, you're DEFINETELY on the wrong side of the pond, Nix!


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 30, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Wrong side???  I guess it depends which side you're facing.


Well I'm on the British/European side, which, of course, is the RIGHT side of the Atlantic  both physically and in any other way you would care to look at it!


----------



## fryke (May 30, 2006)

Physically? You sure? I thought the top of the world was the Himalyas. But then England would be hm... I dunno.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 30, 2006)

Could it be that fryke's confusing _side_ and _high_ is an indication of his mental altitude, ie. that he's high?


----------



## nixgeek (May 30, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> As far as comedy is concerned, you're DEFINETELY on the wrong side of the pond, Nix!



Well, if you're talking about me that goes without saying....I thought I made that clear enough in my 4000-or-so postings.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 30, 2006)

Gentlemen, gentlemen &#8211; PLEASE&#8230;!


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 30, 2006)

23, being using macs for 2 years.


----------



## pds (May 30, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Well I'm on the British/European side, which, of course, is the RIGHT side of the Atlantic  both physically and in any other way you would care to look at it!



Also known as the rainy side or - appropos the thread title - the old side.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Well I'm on the British/European side, which, of course, is the RIGHT side of the Atlantic  both physically and in any other way you would care to look at it!


It's too bad you people on the "right" side of the pond couldn't be consistent and _drive_ on that side as well!


----------



## bbloke (May 30, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> It's too bad you people on the "right" side of the pond couldn't be consistent and _drive_ on that side as well!


Ahhh, I've heard it is because the UK was never conquered by Napoleon.  

I don't know whether it is an urban myth, but I heard it used to be common to ride on the left (keeping the right arm free for using a sword), but Napoleon wanted to stamp his authority on conquered countries and so made them ride on the right.

Out of curiosity, don't people in Japan drive on the left too?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 30, 2006)

Uh huh... sure, just keep coming up with excuses there.  "Right" this, "right" that, now you Europeans are justifying the "left."  Pick a friggin' side already!  

Yes, but Japan is so far "right" it might as well be "left."  Plus I don't see any Japanese members here jockeying for position...


----------



## Esquilinho (May 31, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Well, if you're talking about me that goes without saying....I thought I made that clear enough in my 4000-or-so postings.



Well, I was refering to TV comedy, not specificaly to you 

American TV comedy sucks! British comedy rules!


----------



## nixgeek (May 31, 2006)

Esquilinho said:
			
		

> Well, I was refering to TV comedy, not specificaly to you
> 
> American TV comedy sucks! British comedy rules!



I know, I was just joking around....so much for my brand of American humor.


----------



## pds (May 31, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I've heard it is because the UK was never conquered by Napoleon.
> 
> I don't know whether it is an urban myth, but I heard it used to be common to ride on the left (keeping the right arm free for using a sword), but Napoleon wanted to stamp his authority on conquered countries and so made them ride on the right.
> 
> Out of curiosity, don't people in Japan drive on the left too?



Yes, but if I remember my Samurai movies correctly, they strike from the left.


----------



## reed (Jun 7, 2006)

UK: Fawlty Towers (before each episode the sign leading to the hotel has been changed around..."F#rty Warts"). Classic
USA: The Honeymooners: Episode 30: "The Kramdens and Nortons visit the Weedemeyers and Ralph and Ed go ga-ga over Rita."


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 8, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, don't people in Japan drive on the left too?



Yes. It was easier going to the left (I lived three years in Japan) than it was coming back to the U.S. and going back to the right.  I scared the heck out of my older brother.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 8, 2006)

reed said:
			
		

> UK: Fawlty Towers (before each episode the sign leading to the hotel has been changed around..."F#rty Warts")


"Farty Towels" was always my fave.


----------



## cleo (Aug 27, 2006)

i will be a young 63.....and have only owned a mac but i have only ...used a 
computer for 3 years and i still no nothing.. but i still love my mac. and because of all the help i get here....i am learning  lol.. so thanks for  all of your help......cleo


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 28, 2006)

Never seen this thread before. What happened to all those contributors from 2002. Where have the gone? Have they changed their handles or just disappeared into the ether?


----------



## ora (Aug 28, 2006)

Some were still around till more recently, like themacko, TommyWillB, I think WDW dropped in briefly not so long ago. These sites normally seem to have a 'real' hardcore who are here for the long term, then a slow turnover of medium term/frequent posters whop hang around for a year or three then things change and they don't come around so much. For instance, Arden seemed surgically attached to the site but college and  a girlfriend means he only reappears for occasional cameos now.

So it goes.....


----------



## Ferdinand (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, I remember Arden... I heard of him last sometime in April or May??


----------



## fuzz (Sep 17, 2006)

28


----------

